# Perineum issues. INSANELY frustrating



## eaglesandcycling (6 Sep 2021)

I've been cycling now over 2 years pretty often, around 3-4 days a week (riding a gravel bike). I'm a guy in my 40s, in quite good shape. I had some perineum issues that flared up about a year ago and had to stop riding for a month, and visited a urologist (nothing was wrong). Then the issue came back this summer (after a lot of riding in a 2 week period). So I finally got a bike fit, which I had never done before. I even needed to go back to the fitter again to do a 2nd fit, plus I've tried several different saddles. He seemed quite happy with the last fitting and saddle but the perineum issues still continues. It's not pain, it's a strange sensation in that area, quite hard to explain it exactly (almost feels some nerves are affected to a degree). It happens after around an hour of riding. Back when I was riding a lot i was riding anywhere from 2-5+ hours. Not anymore. I'm just near quitting this sport as this is massively frustrating and i can't seem to find a damn solution. So I guess I will do some exercises for that region and stretches and totally stop riding for weeks maybe months. I just feel so stuck and not sure what to do next. It's just so hard to explain the feeling I experience cuz it really isnt pain, it's just an uncomfortable sensation in that area (sometimes even going a bit down my leg/legs). Anyway, has anyone experienced something like this? I'm at total loss and massively sick of this in all honesty. Maybe this sport just isnt for me and may just quit...BTW, the sensation usually lasts about 2 days or so then goes away, unless of course I get back on my bike. It also sometimes will affect my peeing at times, like it can be a bit hard to pee, for a day or 2...


----------



## DCBassman (7 Sep 2021)

Howdy, not a nice problem. 
Has any saddle you've tried had a cut-out?


----------



## Arrowfoot (7 Sep 2021)

Do you have the tendency to move to the front of the saddle after a while of riding? It will negate bike fitting and the benefits of cut-outs. Had the same unconscious tendency. It looks like the perineum is carrying some of the weight rather than the sit bones.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2021)

You probably need to try more saddles. I find a saddle with a too rounded, or padded frontal area causes me problems. I need a fairly hard saddle that's flat.


----------



## shep (7 Sep 2021)

A Specialized 'Power' saddle and some Assos bib shorts with the bit cut out for your balls (cuckoo nest or summat) sorted the same problem out for me.


----------



## Ian H (7 Sep 2021)

First thing to try is to tilt the nose of the saddle down a few degrees.


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2021)

ISM saddle if adjustment doesn't work?
https://ismseat.com/


----------



## eaglesandcycling (7 Sep 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Howdy, not a nice problem.
> Has any saddle you've tried had a cut-out?


Yes, i've tried a few over the 2.5 years. The last one i have now (that the fitter recommended) is an ISM saddle


----------



## eaglesandcycling (7 Sep 2021)

vickster said:


> ISM saddle if adjustment doesn't work?
> https://ismseat.com/


Yup..I have one. Isn't helping. Im beginning to simply think I have some internal injury in that area and I just need to NOT cycle for a few months..


----------



## T4tomo (7 Sep 2021)

Ian H said:


> First thing to try is to tilt the nose of the saddle down a few degrees.


Try this, I need mine pointing slightly down.

I experienced similar to what you are when I once tried a cut out saddle. it was fine on a 30 mile ride, so i went for an 80 miler and was numbe for 2 days so switch saddle back again.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2021)

Ian H said:


> First thing to try is to tilt the nose of the saddle down a few degrees.


I have to do that, or penile numbness soon ensues... 

The choice of saddle is important too. I had one which within 10 km made me totally numb for days. I won't recommend any particular saddle though because we are all different.

The important thing is to be taking your weight on your sit bones, _NOT _your perineum or genitals.


----------



## eaglesandcycling (7 Sep 2021)

I've been fitted twice by a local reputable fitter. He's tried several saddles with me, even an ISM one with a huge opening/gap. It's impossible to completely avoid ANY contact with the perineum so i guess any contact (even very small) while riding creates an issue. I'm at a total loss. I've just decided to completely stop riding for 2 or 3 or more months and just allow my body to heal.


----------



## figbat (7 Sep 2021)

Counterintuitively, have you tried riding with unpadded shorts? I find that the padding can press on the perineal area and lead to numbness.

I have managed to find a slight down angle that works for me but it took a little getting used to.


----------



## kingrollo (7 Sep 2021)

I tend to get this - sometimes it comes from no where. But often it's early season when I'm not that fit. Lots of core work (like 3 weekly 90 min sessions) and foam rollering innner and outer thighs helps - as does a few minutes with a massage gun.


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Sep 2021)

You want one of these.

Selle Italia Superflow


No pressure on any part if your central soft part







I can ride 20 miles without padded shorts in this saddle


----------



## lazybloke (9 Sep 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> You want one of these.
> 
> Selle Italia Superflow
> 
> ...


Looks painful if the saddle detaches from the post


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Sep 2021)

Could it be bruising made worse by a riding technique where you crash through potholes or go off-road a lot.


----------



## eaglesandcycling (10 Sep 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> You want one of these.
> 
> Selle Italia Superflow
> 
> ...


Yup, i've tried that saddle and many others with a big opening. Doesnt help


----------

